# Darling Downs Herp Society



## chimerapro (Oct 5, 2013)

Thought I'd start a specific thread to see what interest people have in joining The Darling Downs Herpetological Society. This society will mainly focus on education and field herpetology with a strong aim towards local and national reptile conservation projects and beginner education in regards to captive husbandry. We will be holding a meet and great gathering in the coming weeks in Gatton for all interested parties (alcohol and reptiles will not be permitted at the meet and greet). We look forward to you all getting on board and helping us "Share the Herp Love"


----------



## bluetongue beno (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm in for sure.


----------



## chimerapro (Oct 5, 2013)

View attachment 298091
The Societies logo thanks to Sara Sternburg for creating this awesome logo for us.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Wallypod (Oct 5, 2013)

Count me in.

- - - Updated - - -

Count me in.

- - - Updated - - -

Count me in.


----------



## chimerapro (Oct 6, 2013)

Awesome thanks guys. Surely there is more than 2 people


----------



## gemnfert (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm interested, but getting to Gatton may prove interesting. I'm in Kearneys Spring (Toowoomba)


----------



## A1SNAKETRADER (Oct 6, 2013)

I will be in Highfields as of the 21st October so count me in after that. I am sure we can get gemnfert to Gatton


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 7, 2013)

Congratulations on having a go, good stuff. Can I offer a word of advice.

Don't waste any meetings without an agenda or plan. Many new prospective members can be burned and never to return from meetings that have been run poorly. Idealy you need generate some form of excitement over the formation of a new society to help maintain motivation levels for the heavy lifting in regards to becoming a fully fledged incorporated society and all that entails. And don't rely on facebook , because if google can't find the society , how will new members find out about it ! 

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## chimerapro (Oct 7, 2013)

gemnfert said:


> I'm interested, but getting to Gatton may prove interesting. I'm in Kearneys Spring (Toowoomba)


I'm in Drayton may have some spares seats for the ride down 

- - - Updated - - -



RoryBreaker said:


> Congratulations on having a go, good stuff. Can I offer a word of advice.
> 
> Don't waste any meetings without an agenda or plan. Many new prospective members can be burned and never to return from meetings that have been run poorly. Idealy you need generate some form of excitement over the formation of a new society to help maintain motivation levels for the heavy lifting in regards to becoming a fully fledged incorporated society and all that entails. And don't rely on facebook , because if google can't find the society , how will new members find out about it !
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, 
Your advice is greatly appreciated and taken on board  I will look into a website and we will have an agenda planed out for the meet and greet and subsequent meetings there after. I'd love to pick your brain one day on the phone if you don't mind? Really looking forward to making this work


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 7, 2013)

Starting a herp society from scratch is a huge undertaking. Forming a committee of reliable, credible and motivated people to form then run the society will be your biggest hurdle. HSQInc went into hiatus due to nobody willing to come forward to serve on the committee even though 40-50 people where still attending their meetings. QRACinc went into remission for similar reasons.

All recent startups in SEqld have stumbled with this issue. Being an office bearer in an existing/already operating incorporated society is a hard thankless task. Being an office bearer in one starting from scratch....is in a league of its own.

SEqld is in dire need of a herp society in some form, the first committee elected or appointed is where it will either sink or swim.


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 7, 2013)

Im in. who else! I know there are quite a few enthusiasts out at gatton im sure a few of them are on here.


----------



## chimerapro (Oct 7, 2013)

Helikaon said:


> Im in. who else! I know there are quite a few enthusiasts out at gatton im sure a few of them are on here.


Great news mate, hope you recovered from your birthday festivities ok?

- - - Updated - - -

Thank you so much for all the support, kind words of encouragement and phone calls of advice and interest. It warms my heart to know your all keen to make this work. Helping "Share the Herp Love" is what it's all about


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 8, 2013)

We've got Warwick covered 

The local snake catcher is in


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 8, 2013)

Any idea on a date yet for the gathering?

What sort of venue? Park or hall?


----------



## chimerapro (Oct 8, 2013)

It'll be a Sunday 11:30am for 12 o'clock start the undecided agenda (probably just an introduction to the founding members, how commitee election will take place and the society aims and goals) will be spoken about for approx 45mins-1hr then the meet and greet will begin BBQ, questions ect. I'm waiting on Gary to give me a call and also some information from Sandee in the mail for flyers ect before a date is set.


----------



## The Devil (Oct 8, 2013)

On a Sunday, be a nice day for a drive in the country.......


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 8, 2013)

The Devil said:


> On a Sunday, be a nice day for a drive in the country.......



Gatton is not considered "in the country" Nev! 

On the Darling Downs , you are "in the country" when you can hop from one coal seam gas well head to the next without getting your feet dirty. 

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## chimerapro (Oct 9, 2013)

The Devil said:


> On a Sunday, be a nice day for a drive in the country.......


Would love to have you there Nev, its lovely out here this time of year  It would be great to have someone like yourself make the trip out, Everyone is welcome. Hope we can count you in?

- - - Updated - - -

The time, date and location have been finalised please tell your friends.
Time 11:30am for 12noon start.
Date: 27/10/13
Place: Apex Park, Lake Apex drive Gatton 4343 next to Gatton cultural centre.



style="margin-top: 10px; margin-bottom: 10px; border: 0px; border-collapse: collapse; border-spacing: 0px"
|- 
| style="vertical-align: top; padding-right: 0px; padding-top: 0px; padding-bottom: 0px" | Beginning with a brief presentation that will be held at 12 noon outlining the societies aims, goals, structure, committee nomination process, founders/members introduction and background ect. Then a social sausage sizzle and meet and greet, question time will be held after the introductory presentation. Sausage in bread and cold drinks will be available for $1ea this will help fund the first newsletter production, hall hire for first official meeting ect. 
No animals or alcohol will be allowed and violent/confrontational behaviour will not be tolerated! 

Lets make this a fun, friendly and family orientated atmosphere. Help us "Share the Herp Love"

Bring your friends and family EVERYONE!! is welcome. 
We hope to see you all there  

For more details please contact myself, Gary Fitzgerald or join the Darling Downs Herpetological Society Facebook group, our website is currently under construction but should be up and running by this weekend. 
Thanks for everyone's support and kind words of encouragement and advice, it really seems this is a thoroughly needed society for the region from what we have gathered from the response. 
|-


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 9, 2013)

Well done  

That is Sunday - 27th October.

11.30 am get there early and bring a chair


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 9, 2013)

Off to a promising start.

I just googled Darling Downs Herpetological Society and the first 5 links are directly related to this group.

The other group that is trying to get traction has been having meetings since April and they still do not exist on google! :shock:

I'll see you there too.


----------



## chimerapro (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks it is a group effort, it won't work without everybody's support 
I've just been informed there will be some door prizes donated by different people so watch this space to see what they will be 

- - - Updated - - -

Still plenty of time to express your interest. Be sure to Google the website and join the Facebook group if you can? The flyers will be going out today so keep an eye out in your local petshop/vet ect for those. 

As for the meet and greet don't forget to bring a chair or picnic blanket as it is a public park (this won't be an issue for future meetings as they will be held in a hall/conference room) 

The first lucky door prize to be announced is a $10 iTunes gift card for the purchase of the extremely useful and indepth Snakes of Australia App by Stuart McDonald, donated by a long standing member of another well known Qld Herp society. If they wish to be known please comment below (who your are and the group you represent)? We appreciate your generosity. I look forward to seeing you all there and please call myself, Gary or Sara if you have any questions, concerns or ideas?

Thanks and please help us "Share the Herp Love"

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 17, 2013)

Its a good chance it will be a very warm day. How much in the way of shade is there at this location?


----------



## chimerapro (Oct 18, 2013)

For those concerned about the kids and there being no shade I was at the site today and there is plenty of playground facilities and a huge covered BBQ area plus other smaller covered BBQ areas and plenty of trees. It would still pay to bring a camp chair or picnic blanket. Feel free to bring your own picnic lunch and non alcoholic drinks if you like but it would be great if you can support the society and buy a sausage sizzle and a can of drink as this will go towards the first newsletter production. With a little over 1 week to go we still need people to at least give us some idea whether you will be attending and how many others you may bring with you so we can stock up on snags and drinks. We look forward to seeing some old and new faces and talking about all things reptile with you all. Cheers Nathan.


----------



## A1SNAKETRADER (Oct 18, 2013)

We have only just arrived in Highfields in the last couple of days and will be busy moving into the new house but I will do my best to make it. I will also have to think of a more relevant username now i have relocated

- - - Updated - - -

I am happy to donate a thermostat,heat mat and digital thermometer for a raffle. Our removalists will be here hopefully on wednesday or thursday so I will have the items in time


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 23, 2013)

thats definitely something you should bring up at the meeting, i look forward to hearing everyones ideas and meeting everyone.


----------



## Junglejags (Oct 23, 2013)

....


----------



## chimerapro (Oct 24, 2013)

A1snakesmackay said:


> We have only just arrived in Highfields in the last couple of days and will be busy moving into the new house but I will do my best to make it. I will also have to think of a more relevant username now i have relocated
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I am happy to donate a thermostat,heat mat and digital thermometer for a raffle. Our removalists will be here hopefully on wednesday or thursday so I will have the items in time


Great idea mate,
hope to see you and many others there on Sunday. Be sure to come and see myself or Gary or shout it out at the meet and greet.


----------



## Demansiaphile (Oct 24, 2013)

I'd like to see a herping trip made from this group. The Darling Downs has some fantastic diversity. These are some reptiles we found in one afternoon whilst heading out further West. 

I've seen a few groups try and set up Reptile Societies recently and all of them had little to no desire to share this sort of information and knowledge. 



Strophurus taenicauda by J. Kelk, on Flickr




Pseudechis guttatus by J. Kelk, on Flickr




Eremiascincus richardsonii by J. Kelk, on Flickr





Oedura marmorata by J. Kelk, on Flickr




Lerista punctatovittata by J. Kelk, on Flickr




Morethia boulengeri by J. Kelk, on Flickr




Amphibolurus burnsi by J. Kelk, on Flickr




Pseudonaja textillis by J. Kelk, on Flickr




Parasuta dwyeri by J. Kelk, on Flickr




Denisonia devisi by J. Kelk, on Flickr




Lucasium steindachneri by J. Kelk, on Flickr


----------



## chimerapro (Oct 24, 2013)

Demansiaphile said:


> I'd like to see a herping trip made from this group. The Darling Downs has some fantastic diversity. These are some reptiles we found in one afternoon whilst heading out further West.
> 
> I've seen a few groups try and set up Reptile Societies recently and all of them had little to no desire to share this sort of information and knowledge.
> 
> ...


That's the aim mate. Without jumping the gun before the society is even up and running I'd like to propose the first outing be to go and and see Grassland Earless Dragon and help support the local conservation group based in Mt Tyson for them. Great pics mate hope to have you on board.


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## chimerapro (Oct 25, 2013)

Helikaon said:


>


The poster looks great Sara has done an awesome job. Hope to see you all there, everyone is welcome. We are all super excited to put names to faces and also make some new friends.


----------



## sara_sabian (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to let everyone know that the door prizes on the day will include:

1st: a 15x10" photographic print by me that has been framed.




Green Tree Python - Morelia Viridis by sara sternberg, on Flickr

2nd: a bunnings gift card valued at $20

3rd and itunes card

Hope to see you all there 

Sara


----------



## chimerapro (Oct 27, 2013)

sara_sabian said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that the door prizes on the day will include:
> 
> ...


Today's the day. Hope to see you all there. You've got to be there to win one of the lucky door prizes.   
"Help us Share the Herp Love"


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 27, 2013)

The Meet and Greet today went well, a good group of people. i enjoyed the conversations and we have a pretty clear idea of direction for the future of our group. Thankyou to all the people that made the trip out! Everyone that couldnt make it we hope to see you at the next meeting. i would still love to hear your opinions to add to our results. Sara is going to organise an interactive pdf that you can fill out out questionaire and email it back to us. keep an eye on this space. I look forward to discussing reptiles and everything related in the future.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 28, 2013)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]I really hope this group gets up and going. With the fracticious nature of the SEqld herp scene being as it is, you guys will have you some serious bridge building to get this off the ground. Once credibility of the group is earned, I'm sure this can take off. Build it and they will come.

It was great to meet you guys yesterday and what I saw where some keen and motivated people ready to get this up and going. For personal reasons I can't put my hand up to be on your organizing committee , but you have my details so contact me for whatever assistance I may be able to offer. 

Please make sure the next meetings details are visible to google, not everyone is on Facebook.
( and yes , that's a dig at the other group of which I am a member of, which has been holding meetings since April and still doesn't exist from a google search!)

Cheers,
Dave.[/FONT]


----------



## The Devil (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks Nathan for my invite to attend the inaugural meeting of DDHS. I enjoyed the afternoon, caught up with a couple of people I hadn't seen for a year or 2 and heard some interesting stories about others herps.

A few good ideas were floated and if followed should get more people involved.......


----------



## chimerapro (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks Neville, Dave and all the others who made the trip. We all appreciate the feedback that everyone gave on their questionnaire and the ideas we gained will help us make this a great society. The interactive PDF questionnaire will be available on the website soon so we can get some feedback from those that couldn't make it. Thanks again for getting behind us and showing your support. Until next time keep on loving the reptiles


----------



## chimerapro (Nov 7, 2013)

We (DDHS) is currently in the process of designing a flyer for the society and putting together an interactive PDF questionnaire to help us judge what members wish to get out of the society please help us by commenting your suggestions and ideas in this thread until the questionnaire becomes available on the DDHS website. Thanks again for all the support and words of encouragement and also thanks to the people who made the trip out for the meet and greet BBQ we hope to see you all again and the others who couldn't make the BBQ at our first official meeting at a time and place that wil be decided very shortly. Cheers Nathan


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 7, 2013)

Any idea on time, date and venue for follow up meeting ?

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Helikaon (Nov 9, 2013)

Date and venue is coming shortly. I hope to see everyone at the scales and tails expo today! Get excited!


----------



## chimerapro (Nov 11, 2013)

Helikaon said:


> Date and venue is coming shortly. I hope to see everyone at the scales and tails expo today! Get excited!


I'm always excited when it comes to reptiles. It was a good day I thought. I look forward to seeing everyone at the next meeting


----------



## chimerapro (Nov 21, 2013)

Hope this link is ok admin? We would like to increase its member numbers as it seems many Facebook groups are failing and changing direction. This is a great outlet for all things herpetological. Please allow people to find this great new group  https://m.facebook.com/groups/543924505658541?__user=100002906322583


----------



## RoryBreaker (Nov 21, 2013)

I can't find it.


----------



## chimerapro (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll get Gary to add you to it mate  try the link I just posted. I see you made the leap into the world of Facebook


----------



## RoryBreaker (Nov 22, 2013)

chimerapro said:


> I'll get Gary to add you to it mate  try the link I just posted. I see you made the leap into the world of Facebook



I'm not on fb , I just just hijacked the grumpy fossil's account one arvo. Hence, I won't be able to see any society stuff if google can't find it for me. Hmmmm, that sounds familiar.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 22, 2013)

Is the DDHS website up and running yet ?

I would love to keep up with what's happening with the newest Herp.Society in Queensland as we sure need this fresh approach

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## chimerapro (Nov 22, 2013)

Darling Downs Herpetological Society/reptile group seqld 
There is still heaps of work to be done on the site and I need to look at the possible establishment of a forum for users that aren't on Facebook or maybe we can revive an older forum that isn't being used at the moment


----------



## RoryBreaker (Mar 25, 2014)

Hows this thing going? Still trying to get up?

Google doesn't list anything new from you guys since November 2013.

The Queensland Reptile Society Inc. would do well to heed this message as well, they have been operating for more than 12 months now and are still hidden away on Facebook. 

Cheers,
Dave.


----------

